# Fishing Report



## mehill10 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey Guys i'm leaving for the beach in Gulf Shores Friday morning could i get a updated fishing report


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Lots of mullet running down the beach and things are bustin up in em . Me thinks big reds are on the prowl! Better pack a coat though it's gonna be a cold one.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Big bull reds should be coming in soon. Trolling some stretches work well. Cut bait on the pier is also good.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

big bullreds have been in for weeks my friend


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

well they hidein from me!


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

heres a few pictures from mid october...I was fishing the beaches here and there with various cutbaits.


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

1. where were you fishing 

2. what state

3. how many people

4. why would you keep bull reds


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't know where he was fishing but those are some nice fish (hope it was legal). I don't see why everybody has a problem with eating bull reds. I've had friends bring me some from charters in other states and I got to say they tasted just fine! Not gamey, no worms....but a PINTA to clean with those big scales. I chunkedup the meat, soaked it in butter milk, breaded and fried them up. Tasted great to me.....just my opinion though.


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

i just dont see a point in killing that many reds also if its legal or not has a big thing to do with it i prefer catch and release let them bigins go to get bigger


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I tottally agree with you there. Even if it wasleagal to keep them,I would let most of them go, I just assumed it was another "bull reds are nasty" thing. That's what I get for assuming though...ha!


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *JLMass (11/9/2007)*1. where were you fishing
> 2. what state
> 3. how many people
> 4. why would you keep bull reds


Alabama

Enough to stay legal

To eat


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

There were several of us and I only fish for the redfish 8 to 10 days a year...I might keep 5 or 6 out of 50 that I catch over a week. Me and some friends usuall split the fillets up amongst ourselves and have a couple of family cookouts from it...not raping the waters here.

I got a question too....What smallredfish am I supposed to keep if the last slot limit redfish I caught was 6 years ago?.....All I catch are bullreds from 36 ro 45 inches


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *JLMass (11/9/2007)*i just dont see a point in killing that many reds also if its legal or not has a big thing to do with it i prefer catch and release let them bigins go to get bigger


Why arent people fussing about the black drum population?

The state record was broken in alabama this year for redfish so there are plenty of redfish being released.


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

i caught 2 keepers this year in the surf (released) and saw too over 20lbs black drum that is first time i have ever seen them i just like redfish because there the first big fish ( 25in) i ever caught when i was 6 or 7


----------

